

"Smart Crash Reports" Tool for Mac OS X - makecheck
http://smartcrashreports.com/Z

======
makecheck
I've found this tool to be very useful. It allows Mac application developers
to automatically receive anonymous crash reports from any users who have also
installed this extension. It has a nice way of "plugging in" to the default
Apple UI for crashes, which makes it extremely easy for users to see what
information is sent (and to whom).

